
Ratio of interviews to accepteds and how are groups picked - rawfooddan
Does anyone know how many groups are invited to interviews relative to the number that are accepted?  Is it something like 2 to 1?<p>I am also just wondering what kind of system is used to pick groups.<p>Is it like Reddit where all the partners can up-vote or downvote?<p>Is it like the United Nations where the founders have veto powers?<p>Is it like American Idol by the sum of votes or is it more like X-factor with three X&#x27;s and you&#x27;re out?<p>It would be interesting to find out what system they use to pick.
======
rawfooddan
I just saw a YouTube video where Michael the CEO mentions that only 25-30% of
groups interviewed actually are accepted.

